# 2005 Lemond TDC - Choices?



## Mattical69 (Jun 4, 2004)

I recently had my trusty companion taken from me (1991 LeMond TSX Team Z team bike) and now I'm left not only broken hearted but lost for a direction on my next road bike choice. I went to my LBS to check out the split frame geo which is slightly different than my true LeMond geometry Columbus TSX steel bike. My TSX flew down hills with incredible stability and climbed like a true TDF racer should. Now with 14 years of technology ahead of my old bike what direction of frame should I be taking. Is going for a new Tete de Course the right choice vs. a Seven, Moots, Serrotta, etc.??? I love the LeMond geometry as it really works well for me, but can I get something similar in another frame? Any comments on these bikes as I am really looking for a long-term riding companion. Thanks for your input and have a good 4th of July holiday.

Cheers,

[email protected]
_Former Ride = 1991 LeMond Team Z - 51cm TSX Columbus, Mavic SSC + Open C Ceramic rims, TTT stem/bar, Regal saddle_


----------

